# New kitty in the house!



## Ronni (Feb 2, 2019)

My daughter's new sphynx kitten.  They have faces only their mothers could love lol!  This hairless breed of cat has been a favorite of mine for 15 years now, since my daughter (an ex vet tech) rescued one.  She was always bringing rescued animals into the house, and this is one of the ones who stayed!  They are covered with a soft down that makes them look hairless and feel warm and cozy.  They have very high metabolisms, can't be in the sun, are the most friendly and energetic of the feline family, and have almost prehensile toes that allow them superior balance and agility.  They're more doglike than catlike, often coming to the door to greet you when you get home, following you around, wanting to be petted, and are able to be trained more than most other cat breeds.  

I love them, can you tell???  And this is really funny to me, because I'm not a cat person at ALL!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2019)

They seem strange to me as I have never seen one in real life and not that many photos either. But this cat has a beautiful face!


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 2, 2019)

Ive only seen them in pictures also, they’re  not the cutest pets but this one isn’t that bad....it’s not even the hairless thing but the ears are too big, lol.

i do know they are expensive.

My daughter’s step mother in law has two Ragdoll  cats and they’re cute with long hair that doesn’t shed (I think). Also expensive.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragdoll

I used to be a cat person until I became a dog person...we always had cats.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 2, 2019)

I have just started looking into getting a Sphynx. They run around $600.00-not really as much as I thought they would run, although I`m sure you could pay a lot more for a show quality one. Just not sure if my PJ would be too happy about it. I love the face on your daughter`s kitty,Ronni!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2019)

Very nice markings and the toes look almost human. I never saw one in real life either. Do they get cold easily? Your kitty looks like it needs a warm coat. What is the kitty's name?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m used to cats with fur but glad you fell in love and I’m sure the cat is also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2019)

Beautiful kitten Ronni, I love the markings around the face and head.  I was always curious to pet a Sphynx to feel that soft down you mentioned, I have petted a hairless dog in the past, but his skin was thick and rough like an elephant.

I have seen those cats at cat shows in the past, and I know most of them need to wear some kind of sweater or get under a warm blanket if there's a drafty chill in the air.  Love the pictures you posted, I think if you're not a cat person you could be pretty quickly. :love_heart:  Sounds like they have neat personalities too, I have a Manx who comes when called, greets me at the door and all that good stuff.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks all.  She's a sweetheart!  



Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice markings and the toes look almost human. I never saw one in real life either. Do they get cold easily? Your kitty looks like it needs a warm coat. What is the kitty's name?



Ruth, they wear coats routinely because you're right, they DO get cold easily.  They also get sunburned so they need to be indoor cats.    The breeder Paige got the kitten from has an excellent reputation and is extremely responsible with the cats' health.  The cats get health tests such as annual or bi-annual echocardiograms by a board certified veterinary cardiologist, as we as the appropriate DNA tests for PKD1, (kidney disease) PRA, (progressive retinal atrophy) CMS,(congenital myasthenic syndrome [muscle weakness]) blood typing etc., genetic predispositions for either cats in general or Sphyx in particular, so a responsible breeder is vital to propagating continued good health for the breed.  The breeder also never breeds any queens before they have reached full adulthood and been scanned for hypertrophic cardiomyopathy and other genetic health issues, which helps prevent the spread of them.  All those records plus regular checkups etc., are available to any potential adopter, plus phone numbers are provided of the vet, lab, all the veterinary resources etc., for the adopter to verify all information.   

Paige has been on the waiting list for over a year.  The breeder only allows her queens to produce a couple of litters a year so they're not stressed which can affect their health. The breeder has I think only 2 or 3 queens, and the litters are small so there's typically a long waiting list. The potential owners are also very thoroughly checked out too, because owning a Sphynx is different than owning a regular cat.  They require routine bathing, cleaning, their supervision is different because they're not allowed outside etc. This particular line is also a very delicate build, so they're a bit fragile when they're young first adopted out, even though the Breeder waits till they're 16 weeks before she will place them.   When it came Paige's turn (finally!) to pick from the litter via dozens of photos and videos she was provided with, she saw this tiny little female with the cutest heart shaped markings!  Paige's birthday is on valentines day, and Paige's middle name is Valentine, and the breeder had named the baby Valentine, so it seemed obvious that that one was hers!   

All the kittens are personally delivered to their new owners one way or another, driving or by plane depending on how far away the new owners are.  They are also welcome to visit the breeder and tour the facility and pick the animal up directly, whichever the new owner prefers.  The Breeder personally flew the kitty to Nashville, safe and secure in the cabin of the plane (and in her arms most of the way too...shhhhh!   ) and delivered her to Paige who was waiting at the Airport to to take possession.  

They've kept the name Valentine.  She is very, very sweet.  



Getting acquainted with William's beard!  :lol:


Just woke up


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2019)

Fascinating!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 6, 2019)

know I'm blowing up this thread with pictures, but I can't get over how photogenic Valentine is!!  I mean, look at this!!!



Sure wish I could do MY eyeliner as well as she's done hers!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2019)

Valentine is adorable, what a little love bug! :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2019)

Doesn't she get cold?


----------



## Ronni (Apr 8, 2019)

Butterfly, to answer your question, yes, they are prone to getting cold.  It's why they're inside cats, why they burrow under covers, want to be up close and personal with their humans all the time, and with other pets too.  They're non discriminatory when it comes to warm bodies lol!  Valentine will snuggle up to the other two cats in the house whether they like it or not, to either dog, to any of the kids.  

She's grown some though is still very dainty.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2019)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice photos Ronni, she's sooo sweet!  I like the pic of her standing up alert on the bed. :love_heart:


----------



## Ronni (Apr 8, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photos Ronni, she's sooo sweet!  I like the pic of her standing up alert on the bed. :love_heart:


 That’s one of my faves too SB! Paige hash tagged that one #meerkitty lol!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2019)

What a sweet kitty!  Sounds like a great cat to have!  I love all of the pictures~


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 8, 2019)

She seems to be bigger in the last photos. Love them all.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 10, 2019)

I meant to add these two in that last batch.  Dot, their pittie mix, is her BFF!  



And I just loved this one.  The other cat in the picture is Cashew.  They're close in age, so you can see how dainty Valentine is by comparison.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2019)

Do they all have spots?  What colors do they come in?  She's very cute.  My daughter had one several years ago, but I don't remember any spots on it.  I do remember she put suntan lotion on it.  I don't like cats, but if I got one it would be a ragdoll. Does you cat injure her skin easily?  I would worry about that happening.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2019)

Great pictures of Dot, Valentine and Cashew!  Thanks for posting them.


----------

